# Super dvds



## borja1234567 (Ene 13, 2010)

os lo creais o no an inventado discos como los (dvds) de ( agarraos ).................. tachan 1tb de capacidad. para el solo. la tecnologia se llama Holographic Versatile Disc o hvd estara disponible en 2011 adjunto fotos y un enlace.    que hare con tanta capacidad   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc (en ingles (mas detallado))

cuanto costara? 

resulta util tanta capacidad?

comentar que para eso esta el foro.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 13, 2010)

1 tera bite  es pero no tanto hay un proyecto que un cubo de plastico y no se cuantos teras tiene


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 14, 2010)

ya había oído esa noticia, es increible que puedan almacenarse tantos gigas por cm2

el problema es que si se te raya o se estropea pierdes demasiada información

..o tal vez no, seguramente los formatos de video del futuro requerirán uno de esos discos para una sola película


saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 14, 2010)

Si, de seguro, porque van a tener tanta calidad que van a ocupar cerca de 1 Tb.


Saludos!


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 14, 2010)

1tb en las pruebas porque dicen que quieren consegir 6tb


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 14, 2010)

factores que aumentarán el peso de un videoclip:

-Más resolución
-uso del 3D (una imagen para cada ojo = doble de imagenes?)
-más canales de audio con más definición
-otros parametros fisicos que se recogeran con el video (yo que se la odor-vission )

factores que areducirán el peso de un videoclip:

-Mejor compresión
-Nuevos formatos de video


no se me ocurren mas :S


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 14, 2010)

tienes razon en lo de factores que aumentarán el peso de un videoclip pero tanto como para aumentarlo a un tb me parece una exajeracion pero quien sabe? alomejor inventa la holografovision?


----------



## Danbat (Ene 14, 2010)

Lo mismo pensábamos hace 20 años de los increíbles 650 Mb de capacidad de los CDs cuando las computadoras tenían discos de 20 o 30 Mb. Hoy un disco de 1 Tb parece un delirio, pero en 10 años estaremos comparando marcas y precios.

Los japoneses ya están trabajando en la norma que nos hará necesitar estos discos: la Super Hi-Vision, de ultradetallados 7680 × 4320 pixels y sonido 22.2. A 250 Mbit/s serán necesarios discos (o cubos o lo que sea) de al menos 200 Gb para guardar una película de hora y media.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2010)

La resantisima!!! 1Tb!!! Exelente para respaldar toooodos mis juegos!!! Yuuupi!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2010)

una preguntita;

¿cuantos documentos de texto del bloc de notas de Windows piensan guardar en un "CD" de estos?? jajaja!!

algunos no?


----------



## electrodan (Ene 15, 2010)

Seguro que MS logra expandir lo suficiente los .doc para cumplir con los requerimientos de la Industria.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 15, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> una preguntita;
> 
> ¿cuantos documentos de texto del bloc de notas de Windows piensan guardar en un "CD" de estos?? jajaja!!
> 
> algunos no?



dos o tres ¡¡pero pequeñitos!! 

tanvienan creado unos dvds yamados 5d dvd que tienen capacidad de 10tb pero estan en fase de pruebas y hasta el 2014 no los veremos

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5D_DVD

y lo mas interesante los 5d dvd son compatibles con cualquier lector de dvd normal 


pd: que opinais de estos de 50tb

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein-coated_disc


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 15, 2010)

Lo llenaria de esquematicos y pcb's


----------



## david levinson (Ene 15, 2010)

don cejas. buenas tardes, tengo este dvd antes mencionado el cual tengo como falla de que no lee el formato de dvd, resto todo bien, ya cambie spidle, sleed, limpie lector, pick-up, reemplace todo de vuelta, y luego lo volvi a hacer, me fije si habia cortos, o algun tipo de desperfecto, nada, y lo unico que pude conseguir fue lea desde cd audio hasta vcd, pero no dvd. disculpen si este no era el lugar del post, pero  don cejas, lo vi conectado y se me ocurrio preguntar  y ya no se que mas hacer. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 15, 2010)

cejas99 dijo:


> Lo llenaria de esquematicos y pcb's



nunca lo llenarias


----------



## AntonioG (Ene 15, 2010)

Pues lo usarìa para llenarlo de mi mùsica y canciones favoritas, videos, peliculas o series, diagramas esquemàticos, manuales de servicio de Televisiòn, Audio Y Video, Cursos, tutoriales ,etcètera etcètera. Pero tambièn pienso que cuando eso ya llegue a ser una realidad y algo comùn, pues probablemente ' 1 terabyte se nos harà poco'  y vamos a querer 2 terabytes, bueno ya 'lo veremos con el tiempo'. 

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## MVB (Ene 15, 2010)

En verdad no le encuentro mucho sentido a la tecnologia optica. 
Lo digo por que tienen demasiadas partes moviles, siguen siendo muy delicados y es espacio que ocupan estas unidades es mucho-
Pienso que el futuro esta mas cerca de la tecnologia de estado solido, espero que no falte mucho para que las peliculas las vendan en memorias similares a las SD


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola.

Cuánto costará el reproductor de DVD (DVD Player).

Pero como dice MVB mejor son las memorias de SD o similares.
1Tb es mucha información en un disco de plástico (da miedo hasta tocarlo, para no dañarlo de manera casual)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djgarrido (Ene 16, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> factores que aumentarán el peso de un videoclip:
> 
> -Más resolución
> -uso del 3D (una imagen para cada ojo = doble de imagenes?)
> ...


Eso que dices ya pasa en los blu-ray con la ps3, las actualizaciones y la potencia de ps3 veras cosas de este estilo, en el 2010 osea este año vendran dos actualizaciones muy importante respecto al 3D y mejoras varias para PS3 en exclusiva. Por ahora.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 16, 2010)

Lamento informarles y deacuerdo a mi experiencia. 

1 TB no es nada, jajaja haberrr...

Mas tenes mas gastan los juegos, los programas, las imagenes, las fotosgrafias se mediran en Giga pixel. con 100 fotos ya ocupaste uno de esos jejeje. Ni hablar del Video.

Ni hablar de los juegos imaginencen un fuejo como fuel de 14000 Km cuadrados de mapa para jugar con los detalles del GTA. minimo 50gb.

El ultimo metal para PS3 tiene 50gb. 

Siempre es poco, nunca puedo tener mi maquina en la cresta de la ola. buaaaaaaa

Saludos

PD: siempre es poco...


----------



## electrodan (Ene 16, 2010)

Exacto, con eso se podrían diseñar ciudades completas en 3d para usarlos como escenarios de juego.


----------



## MVB (Ene 16, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Exacto, con eso se podrían diseñar ciudades completas en 3d para usarlos como escenarios de juego.




Cuando me gustaria Jugar GTA IV con mi cuidad como escenario.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 16, 2010)

Si...

No mas ciudades de Estados Unidos, podremos descargar nuestra ciudad y jugar....


Solo un GTA fue ambientado en Londres, los demas en Miami,Nueva York,Las vegas,etc.


Bueno ese no es el caso.


Saludos!


----------



## dynamco (Ene 17, 2010)

muy buena la noticia la verdad que ni enterao de que existian che


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 17, 2010)

MVB dijo:


> Cuando me gustaria Jugar GTA IV con mi cuidad como escenario.


  ya quieres destrozarla?


----------



## alexus (Ene 17, 2010)

pero... sera rentable?

como se ve es mas grande que uno convencional... habra uqe cambia la lecto-gravadora.

sera como los blue ray?

quizas para peliculas con audio y video en muy alta definicion.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 17, 2010)

Ahora parece mucho, pero cuando en su momento mi viejo se compró un disco rígido de 80 megas le dijeron que era imposible de llenar!!! Ahora un disco en mp3 pesa mas o menos eso jajaja. En un par de años no va a ser nada.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 18, 2010)

el lector hay que canbiarlo obligatoria mente


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2010)

Pues ahora el Blu Ray va a ser remplazado???

Nisiquiera lo disfrute...


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues ahora el Blu Ray va a ser remplazado???
> 
> Nisiquiera lo disfrute...



pero dentro de unos años porque el precio de los dvds de 1tb ronda los 1.000$


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2010)

Es muy raro esto. Sacar un nuevo formato como el Blu Ray y nisiquera se ha establecido como se debe y ya esta uno que de mil terabytes pisandole los talones.

Todavía me acuerdo cuando hacia mis respaldos con CD´s de 650Mb y USB´s de 128Mb

Saludos!!!


----------



## luis saldy (Ene 19, 2010)

espectacular yo me mato haciendo backup a la pc con pendrives y ahora esto wow se pasaron buena info loco


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

yo tampoco llegue a usar blue ray, tengo entendido que es carisimo...

tocotomon, mil terabytes? eso no es un luma byte?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 19, 2010)

ojo que no es un tera pueden ser hasta 10 Capacity 1 or 10TB,


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> yo tampoco llegue a usar blue ray, tengo entendido que es carisimo...
> 
> tocotomon, mil terabytes? eso no es un luma byte?



Quien es Tocotomon???


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Quien es Tocotomon???




you!!! como siempre aclaras: SOY TACATOMON, lo hice a prosopito, como esta ultima palabra.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 19, 2010)

Está bueno, no sabía de su existencia. Me parece que no es para sorprenderse, es la misma historia que se repite siguiendo su ritmo.
Hace 40 años una computadora con 64K era envidiable.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 20, 2010)

La verdad sorprende estas noticias, pero ya en unos 6 años ya tendremos estos dvds como algo para jugar o ver peliculas de BUENA CALIDAD...,,pero si estos dvds salen tendre que cambiar mi grabadoraa....¡¡¡Y TANTO Q ME COSTO COMPRARLA!!!!:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 20, 2010)

es impresionante lo que inventan


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 20, 2010)

y lo que falta por inventar...


----------



## alexus (Ene 20, 2010)

te falto este "elosciloscopio", la unidad de almacenamiento zip, parecido a un disquette, mas grueso, alvergaba algunas centenas de megas, tengo uno de 256mb.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 21, 2010)

nunca habia visto uno de esos


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo...

ahhh, te falto otro, el mini disc!!! muy utilizado en su auge por dj´s, incluso habia player´s que incorporaban lector de este tipo de unidad de almacenamiento.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 21, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo...
> 
> ahhh, te falto otro, el mini disc!!! muy utilizado en su auge por dj´s, incluso habia player´s que incorporaban lector de este tipo de unidad de almacenamiento.


 

¿¿¿¿¿De cuanta capadidad tiene esos mini dics men????


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

hay de varias capacidades, como un cd normal.

creo que andan en el orden de los 700mb, entran 3 discos en MP3,


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 22, 2010)

Vale men, voy buscar mas inf de esos...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 22, 2010)

pero esos mini-discs no seon de la misma época que los cd's?


----------



## alexus (Ene 22, 2010)

creo que si, yo tenia 9 años cuando los conoci. ahora tengo 20.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 22, 2010)

esos mni disc no son los de la game cube o la psp?


----------



## alexus (Ene 22, 2010)

no borja, yo los conoci en dj´s.


----------



## djgarrido (Ene 23, 2010)

Mini disc= cd
mini dvd=dvd
umd=blu ray

Lo que acabo de poner son los dispositivos enanecidos y sus mayores, si os dais cuenta el mini disc y el umd, no tienen nada en común, nisiquiera el umd se parece al DVD, puesto que el umd tiene mejor calidad. Yo personalmente he comparado dos películas iguales (silent hill) en DVD y en umd, y debo decir que me corrí con la calidad que muestra el umd frente al DVD.


----------

